# Dremel collet nuts - need a better replacement



## ttlrfrank (Aug 30, 2019)

I dislike the collet nut on 'older' dremels...especially when using the pencil/whip attachment because there isn't even a button on the pencil to lock the tool down to manipulate the nut with a wrench  e.g. you have to use an additional tool shaft inserted perpendicularly to lock the shaft

I've seen the Dremel Multi-tool chuck and considered it but see a lot of negative feedback  e.g. will lockup if you tighten without a tool and tends to lose its ability to hold properly after moderate use.

I've seen this collet nut replacement and it sounds wonderful...and so is the price 
ejrohr.com


1) has anyone used the above-linked tool?  real world feedback would be very useful
2) has anyone devised a different way to make quicker/more reliable tool changes on the Dremel with the older, non-quick style collet nut?


----------



## Janger (Aug 30, 2019)

Good to have you here ttrlfrank. That looks like a nice dremel improvement but $75cad landed is a lot. !


----------



## ttlrfrank (Aug 30, 2019)

Howdy.  Been skulking around for quite a while now and lots of people doing lots of things so figured someone may have approached this topic already and have some good ideas..

re: above tool - the price is as much as the tool....and no guarantee it'll hold as well as a collet/nut.  Says he produces them via CNC so I would imagine the price per piece should be notably lower...unless he wants his buyers to pay for the CNC machine as well with each part he sells. I can respect the R&D he did and at half the price I probably would have given one a 'go' but yeah, $75 landed is not where I want to start.


----------



## PeterT (Aug 30, 2019)

One thing to realize is that Dremel type tool shanks are all over the map diameter wise. Some are imperial, some metric, most with their own +/- tolerance. Its better to have a tighter grip on the shank whatever diameter it is, then that opens the door to all kinds of cutters & tooling (which are way cheaper online like AliExpress & Ebay). I use a chuck like link which handles everything in between small numbered drills & burrs to > 1/8". There are some bad chuck clones out there so beware. They have a bit more mass but generally OK within the rpm limits of the Dremel itself. If you demand teeny bits at super high rpm, a Dremel is starting to become challenged because they have a very basic bearing system in there which might well float more than a precision collet. 

https://www.amazon.ca/Dremel-4486-MultiPro-Keyless-Chuck/dp/B0000302ZV


----------



## ttlrfrank (Aug 31, 2019)

anyone got a link to a known-good 3rd party dremel chuck like the one in the above link?


----------



## PeterT (Aug 31, 2019)

the big box stores typically carry Dremel brand.
https://www.homedepot.ca/product/dremel-multi-tool-chuck/1000165021
https://www.lowes.ca/product/rotary...el-multi-pro-keyless-rotary-tool-chuck-107391

amazon has clones if thats what you are after. Like I mentioned, some are a crap shoot. Any runout on the jaws or how it engages the spindle will be magnified at the typically high rpm and especially small tools. I have a Dremel and old school Craftsman (repackaged Dremel). They seemed about as good as any. Someone made a high end Dremel chuck but I cant find it now. It was carried by a jewelry or high end carving outfit I recall.

https://www.amazon.ca/Bestgle-Keyle...=B078WMD7H5&psc=1&refRID=K8BPJWM63RZ4H68MBEQF

https://www.amazon.ca/Eyech-Keyless...=B07DGVP6TY&psc=1&refRID=K8BPJWM63RZ4H68MBEQF


AliExpress, choose your poison
https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesal...1213&SearchText=dremel+chuck&switch_new_app=y


----------



## Janger (Aug 31, 2019)

hmm  maybe https://www.gessweincanada.com/searchresults.asp?searching=Y&sort=7&search=chuck &show=24&page=1


----------



## PeterT (Aug 31, 2019)

Another way to go is stay with the collet closer system but just get a wider progressive range of collets. They have an opening range so chances are you will find something that works with your shank. It might be metric on imp or vise-versa whatever works
https://www.amazon.com/Brass-Collet-Dremel-Rotary-Including/dp/B00EI8W89Q

On cheap tooling, the shanks can be quality approaching a common nail, so don't over-science it. So grinding stones, carving burrs, polishing wheels, drum sanders... don't worry about it. The chuck is easier to swap tools of differing shanks. Where you have teeny carbide burs or drills, the shanks are much more precise, but like I was saying, more significant runout can creep in via the 2$ bearing resting in a screwed together plastic housing.


----------



## ttlrfrank (Aug 31, 2019)

the shank isn't the issue; I'm looking for a better solution for the OEM dremel nut...it's a slow change needing that little dremel wrench.

there are a lot of 3rd party 3-jaw/hand-close dremel chucks...wanted to know if anyone owns one that they would personally endorse


----------

